# PAM unable to dlopen(/lib/security/pam_cracklib.so)

## hanj

Hello

After pam/pambase update, I'm seeing this in my openvpn logs.

```
Sep 19 14:04:38 comp openvpn[8236]: PAM unable to dlopen(/lib/security/pam_cracklib.so): /lib/libpam.so.0: version `LIBPAM_EXTENSION_1.1' not found (required by /lib/security/pam_cracklib.so)

Sep 19 14:04:38 comp openvpn[8236]: PAM adding faulty module: /lib/security/pam_cracklib.so
```

I ran qdepends -Q pam and rebuilt all packages that depend on PAM since I did see this mention. I restarted openvpn when I was done, but I'm still seeing this message? I'll do a few more tests, but just want to make sure I didn't miss anything obvious.

Here are my related packages:

```
[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.13  USE="python -nls" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/pam-1.1.0  USE="cracklib -audit -debug -nls (-selinux) -test -vim-syntax" 1,564 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-auth/pambase-20090620.1-r1  USE="cracklib sha512 -consolekit -debug -gnome-keyring -mktemp -passwdqc (-selinux) -ssh" 3 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/openvpn-2.1_rc15  USE="examples pam ssl threads -iproute2 -minimal -passwordsave -pkcs11 (-selinux) -static" 0 kB
```

VPN is still working though, it's just complaining about the .so file.

Thanks!

hanji

----------

